# Ruten noch zu gebrauchen?



## Jayfish (19. Oktober 2015)

Hallo in die Runde, 

Als angehender Jungangler habe ich mich die letzten Wochen intensiv in diesem Forum bewegt um meinen Wissensdurst zu stillen. Ich belege aktuell einen Vorbereitungslehrgang für die Fischereiprüfung Mitte November (Herford, NRW). Bis es soweit ist möchte ich mir gerne schon einmal mein Equipment zusammenstellen. Bei einer Haushaltsauflösung konnte ich 3 Ruten ergattern, die mich nichts gekostet haben. Nun stellt sich die Frage, ob hiervon noch etwas zu gebrauchen ist.

Rute 1:

















Rute 2:
















Rute 3:
















Was meint ihr? Können diese Ruten noch ihren Zweck erfüllen? Wenn ja, wofür eignen sie sich überhaupt? 

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus.

MfG Jayfish 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jayfish (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ruten noch zu gebrauchen?*

Nachtrag zu Rute 2, da auf dem Foto nicht alles zu erkennen ist : 
Länge 3 Meter, WG 80-100 Gramm

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## barschzanker (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ruten noch zu gebrauchen?*

Soweit die ringe noch in ordnung sind.sind die beiden teleruten fürs grundangeln im still und leichte strömung okay.rollen soweit funktionstüchtig auch.die spincombo sieht jetzt auf ersten blick auch okay aus fürs mittelschwere spinnen/durchkurbelköder auch soweit die ringe und rolle in ordnung sind.für gummi ist ja immer noch ne andere sache


----------



## Meefo 46 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ruten noch zu gebrauchen?*

Moin 

Wie schon geschrieben Ringe kontrollieren am einfachsten mit

 einem Nylonstrumpf von innen durch die Ringe ziehen,zugfäden

 oder hängen bleiben zeigt defekte ringe an.

Optische kontrolle der Ruten auf Lackbeschädigung oder Brüche.

Optische und mechanische kontrolle der Rollen wenn alle rollen 

ruckfrei und ohne geräusche sich bewegen alles gut.

Die bremsen der Rollen sollten ruckfrei schnur freigeben.

Die Schnur würde ich erneuern .

Auch wenn Angelgerät älter ist kann man es noch verwenden.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ruten noch zu gebrauchen?*

Die Ringe kann man auch mit einem Wattebausch auf Beschädigungen(Haarrisse) prüfen.
Die Monoschnüre sollte man wechseln, kosten nicht viel.
Die Geflochtene würde ich per Zugtest prüfen und drauf lassen.
Geflecht unterliegt nicht so einer extremen Alterung wie Mono.
Und eine neue Füllung mit Geflecht, egal welcher Marke, würde den Wert dieser einfachen Rolle deutlich übersteigen!
Ansonsten kann man mit den Gerätschaften Fische fangen!

Jürgen


----------



## KölnerAngler (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ruten noch zu gebrauchen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Ringe kann man auch mit einem Wattebausch auf Beschädigungen(Haarrisse) prüfen.
> Die Monoschnüre sollte man wechseln, kosten nicht viel.
> Die Geflochtene würde ich per Zugtest prüfen und drauf lassen.
> Geflecht unterliegt nicht so einer extremen Alterung wie Mono.
> ...



Dito, seh ich genauso, hast da als Anfänger nichts falsches bekommen.

Der Rest kommt mit der Zeit, glaube mir. 

Viele grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Jayfish (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ruten noch zu gebrauchen?*

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Die Beringung scheint überall noch i.O. zu sein, habe gerade einmal nachgeprüft. Dann werde ich mir die beiden ungeflochtenen mal neu bespulen lassen und kann mein Geld erst einmal in Zubehör investieren. Noch 4 Wochen und dann kanns hoffentlich auch direkt losgehen. Ich bin ja mal gespannt...

Liebe Grüße, 

Johan 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trzy (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ruten noch zu gebrauchen?*

Drück dir die Daumen und Glückwunsch zu den neuen Ruten. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ruten noch zu gebrauchen?*



Jayfish schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mir die beiden ungeflochtenen mal neu bespulen lassen ......



Nicht bespulen lassen, Rolle Schnur kaufen und selbst bespulen!


----------



## thanatos (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ruten noch zu gebrauchen?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Nicht bespulen lassen, Rolle Schnur kaufen und selbst bespulen!



;+ warum , bei einem Händler der etwas auf sich hält
kannst du mitunter eine Spitzenschnur zu einem verdammt
günstigen Preis erhalten.#6Wenn du deine Erfahrungen gemacht hast und deine Lieblingsschnur gefunden hast 
kannst du ja selbst Großspulen kaufen statt teuer es hundert Meter weise zusammen zu stoppeln


----------



## Fish2Fun (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ruten noch zu gebrauchen?*

Solange die Beringung und die Schnuren in Ordnung sind braucht man sich eigentlich keine Gedanken als Anfänger machen... 
Alles andere kommt später von selbst


----------



## JonnyBannana (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ruten noch zu gebrauchen?*

als herforder empfehle ich dir, nur so nebenbei die tankstelle in bünde, extrem kompetenter laden, besonders, wenn man als jungangler fragen hat.


----------

